# The Burn Lounge Photography Contest. Win Rs. 50,000/-



## burncurate (Aug 26, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Why look for a new assignment, when you can win BIG at Burn Curate - Showcasing Fierce Creativity
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]In case you havent heard, Burn Curate has just launched the Burn Lounge Photography and Filmmaking Contest. Heres a chance to win Rs. 50.000/- and get showcased at the Burn Lounge at the Lakme Fashion Week 2010. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]To get more details log on to Burn Curate - Showcasing Fierce Creativity <[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.burncurate.comhttp://www.burncurate.com/[/FONT][FONT=&quot]>  We think its a great opportunity.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Cheers!
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

